# brownig folding bow



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I have one that is in mint shape,year ? I have the folding target model can be seen here tittled Bow Madness.It shoots great.I was going to sell but hard to put a price on em,anything over $200.00 would consider.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I can remember in the mid 70s when the Browning back packer came out. We where at at Iowa state home made 3D shoot and Tom Jennings was there and had a chronograph sat up and we were getting in the 190 s out of are 65 and 70 lb compounds, holly crap that was fast. A man came up with Browning Back Packer at about 70 + lbs at 31 inch draw and blow ed are compounds alway with a whopping 200 + fps. Browning got sued over it because a man in is garage came up with the design. Browning copied it and didn't know he had put a patent on it. It was only made for one year are two.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

ANy info on brace height? I just picked one up and made a new string for it and it ended up at 9" + before some stretch came out. I will assume it will be high due to the limbs mounted on the belly side and the amount of deflex in the riser. Thanks


----------



## rkarlwerner (Mar 22, 2014)

I know this thread is going back a few years. I recently pulled out mine from the attic and put a new string on it. My brace height is 10". It shoot great!!!


----------

